# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Τηλεόραση SAMSUNG UE32F5000AWXXH 32''

## robotakias

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!


Έχω την συγκεκριμένη τηλεόραση *SAMSUNG UE32F5000AWXXH*.


Η οθόνη δείχνει πολύ αχνά. Θεωρώ πως το πρόβλημα είναι καμμένα led.


Κατα τα άλλα είναι πλήρως λειτουργική. Πωλείται για ανταλλακτικά ή  για επισκευή.


Τιμή: 70 ευρώ


Δεκτή όποια δοκιμή. Αν κάποιος έχει μαγαζί - εργαστήριο που είναι σχετικά κοντά στον Ν. Κόσμο μπορώ να του την πάω να την ελέγξει.


Επικοινωνία μέσω pm ή στο τηλ. *6942 606 808*


Ευχαριστώ

----------

